# FOOD for the BASH



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I am willing to donate $100 to the cause if others will contribute to the cause also. 

Here is a list of food and options. $100 doesn't go far so please let me know if you are willing to contribute.

Snacks & Starters

	Potato Chips and Dip - $11.50 per order
Served with roasted garlic and Parmesan dip.

	Freshly Popped Popcorn - $4.50 per basket

	Salted Pretzels - $9.50 per basket

	Lightly Salted Peanuts - $9.50 per basket

	Honey Roasted Peanuts - $9.50 per basket

	Cotton Candy - $3.00 per order

	Beef Jerky - $3.75 per order

	Peanut Gallery - $26 per order
An assortment of favorites including: Honey roasted peanuts, lightly salted peanuts, pretzels, goldfish and snack mix. Serves approximately 6 people.

	Salsa Sampler - $27 per order
Crisp yellow, red and blue corn tortillas. Served with sour cream, fresh salsas: salsa verde, spicy red salsa, chipotle salsa, pico de gallo and black bean salsa. Serves approximately 12 people.

	Hummus & Bruschetta Sampler - $27 per order
A sampling of roasted garlic hummus, chipotle chili hummus, and fresh basil pesto hummus and bruschetta seasoned pita chips. Serves approximately 12 people.

Cold Appetizers

All cold appetizers serve approximately six people.

	Fruit, Vegetable & Cheese Sampler
A sampling of domestic and imported cheeses, fresh fruit in season, and garden fresh vegetables served with ranch dipping sauce. $54

	Gourmet Cheese Board - 
A sampling of northwest domestic cheeses including sun dried tomato & pine nut torta, smoked Tillamook cheddar, pepper jack, Columbia Valley Swiss and sharp Tillamook cheddar. Served with a variety of fresh crackers and garnished with grapes. $51

	Garden Fresh Vegetable Basket - Healthy Alternative
Crisp, fresh seasonal vegetables served with ranch dipping sauce. $43.50

	Market Fresh Fruit - Healthy Alternative
Our chef has selected the finest and freshest fruits of the season. Served with our homemade yogurt dipping sauce. $43.50

	Cold Shrimp Cocktail - Healthy Alternative
Jumbo shrimp, steamed and chilled, then piled high. Served with cocktail sauce and lemon wedges (minimum order two dozen). 
$29.25 per dozen

	Traditional 9 Layer Dip
Refried beans, sour cream, guacamole, salsa Verde, pico de gallo, black olive, green onion, cheddar cheese, and shredded lettuce all layered and topped with jalapeno peppers served with tortilla chips. $48

□	Fire Roasted Grilled Vegetables - Healthy Alternative
Portabella mushroom, sweet Bermuda onion, red bell pepper, zucchini, yellow squash and asparagus seasoned with olive oil, fresh herbs and garlic roasted over open flame served COLD with ranch dip $54

Hot Appetizers
All hot appetizers serve approximately six people.
	Steakman Jack Chili
Top sirloin beef seared in the traditional style and slow simmered with sweet onions, then finished with just a hint of Jack Daniel’s Whiskey. Served with diced onions, cheddar cheese and tortilla chips. $54

	Chicken Teriyaki - Healthy Alternative
Marinated grilled chicken basted in teriyaki and served with oriental chili garlic sauce and steamed white rice. $48

	Barbecued or Sweet & Sour Meatballs
Ground beef seasoned lightly and tossed with your choice of tangy barbecue or oriental sweet and sour sauce. $42

Traditional Corn Husk Wrapped Mini Beef Tamale 
Traditional shredded beef with poblano chili wrapped in a dried cornhusk and baked. 
Served with chipotle salsa & cilantro lime sour cream. $48 

	Rose Quarter Chicken Wing Sampler
Traditional buffalo wings seasoned just right. Served with bleu cheese dressing. $48

	Southwestern Nacho Bar
Make your own Nachos Grande from our crisp yellow, red and blue corn tortilla chips. Accompanied by an array of toppings including spicy chili, cheddar cheese sauce, guacamole, spicy red salsa, chopped scallions, fresh sour cream and jalapeno peppers. $54

	Baked Brie En Croute
French Brie cheese wrapped with fresh puff pastry and baked. Served with roasted elephant garlic and pesto crostini. $72

	Traditional Oriental Springrolls
Delicate pastries filled cabbage, carrots, celery, onion, bamboo shoots, water chestnuts and mushrooms served with sweet plum sauce. $51
	Mini Mexican Burritos
Southwestern-spiced beef rolled in a flour tortilla and served with fresh salsa. $48 

Szechuan Pork Rib Bits 
Rib Bits cut from the end of the pork spare rib marinated in our soy ginger Szechuan sauce $53

Baja Chicken Taquitos
Traditional shredded chicken and ancho chili rolled in a corn tortilla and fried to a golden 
brown served with tomato & cilantro salsa, Sour cream and guacamole. $57 

Blazer Salads

All salads serve approximately six people.

	Rose Quarter Country-Style Potato Salad
Willamette valley baby red potatoes tossed with celery, onions, eggs, Dijon mustard and mayonnaise. $28.50

	Rose Garden Pasta Salad
Penne pasta tossed with roasted vegetables, fresh herbs and a light cream dressing. $28.50

	Classic Caesar Salad - Healthy Alternative
Crisp whole hearts of romaine lettuce served with our own Caesar dressing, Parmesan cheese and garlic croutons. $34.50

	Chicken Caesar Salad - Healthy Alternative
Char-grilled marinated chicken breast and crisp whole hearts of romaine lettuce served with our own Caesar dressing and Parmegiano-Reggiano cheese and garlic croutons. $63

	Broccoli and Washington Red Delicious Apple Salad with Sweet & Sour Dressing 
Fresh crisp broccoli and Washington red delicious apples tossed with cherry tomatoes, avocado, crisp bacon and a unique honey lime poppy seed dressing $36

Italian Farfalle Pasta with Fresh Basil & Extra Virgin Olive Oil 
Italian bowtie pasta with roasted garlic, fresh basil, artichoke hearts, mushrooms,
red onion and bell pepper tossed with extra virgin olive oil. $30 

□	Fresh Assorted Field Greens with Oregon Huckleberry Dressing - Healthy Alternative
Combination of green leaf, oak leaf, red leaf, radicchio, cucumbers & tomato served with herb croutons and sweet tangy Oregon huckleberry vinaigrette. $34.50

Oregon Bay Shrimp Louie 
Oregon bay shrimp served on top of field greens with hardboiled eggs, mushroom, cucumber, tomato, black olives, 1,000 Island & ranch dressing. $53

Sandwiches

All pre-made sandwiches served on baguettes are sold as whole sandwiches and serve approximately six people.

Smoked Turkey Wraps with Pesto Mayonnaise - Healthy Alternative
Enjoy an innovative wrap with the freshest ingredients: Smoked turkey, with Provolone cheese, lettuce, tomatoes and pesto mayonnaise in a whole-wheat tortilla. Served with Rose Garden pasta Salad. $54

	Traditional Deli Tray - Healthy Alternative
An assortment of smoked ham, deli turkey, roast beef and salami served with Tillamook cheddar cheese, Columbia valley Swiss cheese, lettuce, tomato, onion, dill pickle and assorted deli breads. Served with Rose Quarter Country-Style potato salad. $69 

	Hot Italian Grinder Sandwich with Oil & Vinegar Dressing 
Italian salami, breast of turkey, smoked ham and provolone cheese on an Italian baguette with cracked black pepper and an oil & vinegar dressing. Served with Rose Garden pasta salad. $63

	The Natural
Breast of turkey, honey-glazed ham, Swiss and cheddar cheeses. Accompanied by thinly sliced red onions, crisp lettuce, fresh plum tomatoes and homemade dressing. Served on a soft baguette with Rose Garden Pasta Salad. $60

Fire Roasted Vegetable Wrap 
Grilled seasonal vegetables with pepper jack cheese and cilantro pesto in a spinach tortilla. Served with Italian farfalle pasta. $54 

□	Southwest Chipotle Chicken Wrap
Grilled breast of chicken with mild chipotle spread, fresh tomato & pepper jack cheese. Rolled in a tomato tortilla and served with Rose Garden pasta salad. $57

□	Smoked Turkey Club Sandwich On Fresh Herb Fococcia
Smoked breast of turkey sliced thin and served on fresh fococcia bread with pesto mayonnaise, smoked bacon, tomato and Swiss cheese. Served with penne pasta salad. $61.50

Blazer Game Monthly Entrée Special

November & December: 

Traditional Roast Turkey Feast
Slow-roasted turkey breast served with sage cornbread stuffing, roasted garlic mashed potatoes, fresh thyme cream gravy, potato rolls, and sweet cream butter. 
Enjoy pumpkin pie with cinnamon whipped cream for dessert. 
$132 for 6 people

January:

Pepper Beef Medallions with Roasted Portabella Mushrooms 
Served with almond wild rice, fresh seasonal vegetables, fresh rolls, sweet cream butter and Oregon berry cobbler with Frangelico whip cream. 
$166 for 6 people 

February:

Oregon Bay Shrimp & Wild Mushroom Stuffed Chicken Breast 
Seasoned breast of chicken stuffed with Oregon bay shrimp, wild mushrooms, brie cheese topped with a fresh herb cream sauce. Served with feta cheese & bacon scalloped potatoes, fresh seasonal vegetables, and cheesecake. 
$146 for 6 people 

March: 

Grilled Oregon Salmon Fillet with Lobster Sauce 
Grilled fresh Oregon salmon fillet topped with fresh oregano & roasted garlic lobster sauce. Served with Northwest country rice, sesame green beans, and chocolate suicide cake. 
$152 for 6 people

April:

Alder Smoked Pork Loin with a Jamaican Mango Rum Sauce 
Pork loin slowly smoked over Oregon alder wood, thinly sliced and topped with a Jamaican jerk mango sauce. Served with garlic & blue cheese mashed potatoes, roasted vegetables and carrot cake 
$142 for 6 people

Signature Entrées

All entrées serve approximately six people.

	South of The Border Fajitas Bar
Grilled marinated breast of chicken and beef served with sautéed onions, peppers, red salsa, guacamole, sour cream and cheddar cheese. Accompanied by warm flour tortillas. $82.50

	Traditional Italian Lasagna
Layers of lasagna noodles with seasoned beef, ricotta cheese, Italian sausage, red plum tomatoes, fresh garlic, herbs and mozzarella cheese. Served with garlic bread sticks. $79.50

	Sliced Pepper-Cured Prime Rib
Choice prime rib, slow roasted to medium rare, sliced and topped with a ****ake mushroom demi glaze. Served with a Caesar salad, roasted red potatoes and fresh vegetables. $138

Pacific Northwest Dungeness Crab Cakes 
Sweet Dungeness crab mixed with celery, onion, roasted red pepper and fresh herbs. Dusted with breadcrumbs and grilled until crisp. Served with mango chutney & Northwest style coleslaw. $127

	Farfalle Con Gamberi e Asparagi 
(Pasta with shrimp and asparagus) Bowtie pasta in a light tomato cream sauce with garlic shrimp, fresh basil, asparagus and crimmini mushrooms. Served with a tossed green salad. $108

□	New Orleans Shrimp & Chorizo Sausage Jambalaya
Traditional Creole spices mixed with smoked chorizo sausage, tiger shrimp, bell pepper, rice, celery, and onion. Served with southern style corn bread. $93

□	Shredded Chicken Burritos - Healthy Alternative
Chicken simmered with tomato and southwestern spices, shredded and served in a flour tortilla with fresh cilantro, sharp cheddar cheese, red chili sauce and traditional condiments. $86

	Southern Style Fried Chicken 
Traditional southern fried chicken breaded and fried to a golden brown. Served with 
roasted garlic mashed potatoes and creamy chicken gravy. $85.50

	Hebrew National Kosher Chili Dogs 
Famous Hebrew National Kosher hot dogs served with all the traditional condiments along with diced onions, Coney buns, Steakman Jack chili, Tillamook shredded cheddar cheese and Kettle Chips. $37.50

Children’s Menu

Our children’s menu is reserved for “Players” 12 years old and younger with big league appetites.

	The Junior All-Star
Our chicken tenders are served with a barbecue dipping sauce, bag of chips, chocolate chip cookie, and a basketball card. $5

	Corn Dogs
Traditional corn dog with a bag of chips, chocolate chip cookie, and a basketball card. $5

	Blazer Dog
Kid-size hot dog with all the “fixins” Includes bag of potato chips, a chocolate chip cookie, and a basketball card. $5

	Traditional Peanut Butter & Jelly Sandwich
Creamy peanut butter and jelly served on white bread with bag of potato chips, chocolate chip cookie, and a basketball card. $5

	Kraft Macaroni & Cheese
A home-style favorite Kraft macaroni & cheese with bag of potato chips, chocolate chip cookie, and a basketball card. $5

Suite Menu Packages

We have combined our favorite snacks, appetizers, entrées and desserts to create unique menu packages for you and your guests. Our packages are designed for 12 people, allowing you to add other items from our menu to satisfy the varied taste of your group.

South of The Border Package
Serves approximately 12 people for $372 

Includes all of the following items:

	Salsa Sampler
Crisp yellow, red and blue corn tortillas. Served with sour cream, fresh salsas: salsa verde, spicy red salsa, chipotle salsa, pico de gallo and black bean salsa. 
	Garden Fresh Vegetable Basket - Healthy Alternative
Crisp, fresh seasonal vegetables served with ranch dipping sauce. 
	Market Fresh Fruit - Healthy Alternative
Our chef has selected the finest and freshest fruits of the season. Served with our homemade yogurt dipping sauce. 
	Southwestern Nacho Bar
Make your own Nachos Grande from our crisp yellow, red and blue corn tortilla chips. Accompanied by an array of toppings including spicy chili, cheddar cheese sauce, guacamole, spicy red salsa, chopped scallions, fresh sour cream and jalapeno peppers. 
	Mini Mexican Burritos
Southwestern-spiced beef rolled in a flour tortilla and served with fresh salsa. 

Baja Chicken Taquitos
Traditional shredded chicken and Ancho chili rolled in a corn tortilla and fried to a golden 
brown. Served with tomato and cilantro salsa, sour cream and guacamole. 

	Served with Assorted Cookies and Gourmet Brownies 
Freshly baked assorted cookies and gourmet brownies

* Add Carrot Cake, Chocolate Cake or New York Cheese Cake to your
Package for $3.50 per person 

The Three-Point Play
Serves approximately 12 people for $360 

Includes all of the following items:


	Baskets of Honey Roasted Peanuts, Dry Roasted Peanuts and Fresh Golden Popcorn

	Gourmet Cheese Board
A sampling of northwest domestic cheeses including sun dried tomato & pine nut torta smoked Tillamook cheddar, pepper jack cheese, Columbia Valley Swiss and sharp Tillamook cheddar. Served with a variety of fresh crackers and garnished with grapes. 

	Garden Fresh Vegetables - Healthy Alternative
Crisp, fresh seasonal vegetables served with ranch dressing.

	Market Fresh Fruit - Healthy Alternative
The freshest fruits of the season are served with homemade yogurt dipping sauce. 

	Traditional Caesar Salad - Healthy Alternative
Crisp romaine lettuce tossed with our traditional Caesar dressing, Parmesan cheese and croutons.

	New Orleans Shrimp & Chorizo Sausage Jambalaya
Traditional Creole spices mixed with smoked chorizo sausage, tiger shrimp, bell pepper, rice, celery and onion. Served with southern style corn bread. 

	Served with Assorted Cookies, Gourmet Brownies and Cheesecake
Freshly baked assorted cookies, gourmet brownies and the Chef’s daily cheesecake creation.

All-American Sports Package
Serves approximately 12 people for $342 

Includes all of the following items:

Tortilla Chips & Chipotle Salsa 
Served with tri-color tortilla chips and a traditional cilantro chipotle salsa.

	Basket of Fresh Golden Popcorn

	Fresh Vegetable Basket - Healthy Alternative
Crisp fresh seasonal vegetables served with ranch dipping sauce. 

	Rose Quarter Country-style Potato Salad
Baby red potatoes tossed with celery, onions, eggs, Dijon mustard and mayonnaise.

	Southern-style Coleslaw

	Rose Quarter Chicken Wing Sampler
Traditional buffalo wings seasoned to perfection. Served with tangy bleu cheese dressing.

Fresh Deep Fried Ranch Style Chips with dipping sauce 
Basket of natural ranch seasoned chips.

	Broiled Hamburgers with all the Condiments

	Hebrew National Kosher Dogs

	Assorted Cookies and Gourmet Brownies 
Freshly baked assorted cookies and gourmet brownies.

* Add Carrot Cake, Chocolate Cake or New York Cheese Cake to your
Package for $3.50 per person 

The Alley-Oop
Serves approximately 12 people for $279 

Includes all of the following items:
	Potato Chips and Dip
Served with roasted garlic and Parmesan dip.

	Basket of Fresh Golden Popcorn

	Garden Fresh Vegetables - Healthy Alternative
Crisp fresh seasonal vegetables served with ranch dressing.

	Rose Garden Pasta Salad
Penne pasta tossed with roasted vegetables, fresh herbs and a light cream dressing. 

	Market Fresh Fruits - Healthy Alternative
The freshest fruits of the season are served with homemade yogurt dipping sauce. 

	Smoked Turkey Wraps with Pesto Mayonnaise - Healthy Alternative
Smoked turkey with provolone cheese, lettuce, tomato and pesto mayonnaise in a whole-wheat tortilla. 

	Rose Quarter Chicken Wing Sampler
Traditional buffalo wings seasoned to perfection. Served with tangy bleu cheese dressing. 

	Served with Assorted Cookies and Cheesecake
Freshly baked assorted cookies and the Chef’s daily cheesecake creation.

Pick and Roll Snack Assortment
Serves approximately 12 people for $201 

Includes all of the following items:
	Basket of Fresh Golden Popcorn 

	Salsa Sampler
Crisp yellow, red and blue corn tortillas served with sour cream, five fresh salsas: salsa verde, spicy red salsa, chipotle salsa, pico de gallo, and black bean salsa.

	Garden Fresh Vegetables - Healthy Alternative
Crisp, fresh seasonal vegetables served with ranch dressing.

	Market Fresh Fruit - Healthy Alternative
Fresh fruit in season served with yogurt dipping sauce. 

	Rose Quarter Chicken Wing Sampler
Traditional buffalo wings seasoned to perfection. Served with tangy bleu cheese dressing.

* Add Carrot Cake, Chocolate Cake or New York Cheese Cake to your
Package for $3.50 per person 

The Buzzer Beater
Serves approximately 12 people for $279 

Includes all of the following items:
	Basket of Fresh Golden Popcorn

	Salsa Sampler
Crisp yellow, red and blue corn tortillas served with sour cream, five fresh salsas: salsa verde, spicy red salsa, chipotle salsa, pico de gallo, and black bean salsa.

	Garden Fresh Vegetables - Healthy Alternative
Crisp, fresh seasonal vegetables served with ranch dressing.

	Traditional Caesar Salad - Healthy Alternative
Crisp romaine lettuce with our traditional Caesar dressing, Parmesan cheese and croutons.

South of The Border Fajitas Bar
Grilled marinated breast of chicken and beef served with sautéed onions, peppers, red salsa, guacamole, sour cream and cheddar cheese. Accompanied by warm flour tortillas. 

	Served with Assorted Cookies and Gourmet Brownies 
Freshly baked assorted cookies and gourmet brownies.

The No-Look
Serves approximately 12 people for $201 

Includes all of the following items:
	Basket of Fresh Golden Popcorn

	Rose Garden Pasta Salad
Penne pasta tossed with roasted vegetables, fresh herbs and a light cream dressing. 
	The Natural
Breast of turkey, honey-glazed ham, Swiss and cheddar cheeses. Accompanied by thinly sliced red onions, crisp lettuce, fresh plum tomatoes and homemade dressing. Served on a soft baguette with Rose Garden Pasta Salad. 

	Market Fresh Fruit - Healthy Alternative
Fresh fruit in season served with yogurt dipping sauce.

	Garden Fresh Vegetables - Healthy Alternative
Crisp, fresh seasonal vegetables served with ranch dressing.

	Served with Assorted Cookies and Gourmet Brownies 
Freshly baked assorted cookies and gourmet brownies.


*Add Carrot Cake, Chocolate Cake or New York Cheese Cake to your package 
for $3.50 per person 

The Fast Break
Serves approximately 12 people for $219 

Includes all of the following items:
	Basket of Fresh Golden Popcorn

	Peanut Gallery
An assortment of favorites including: honey-roasted, lightly salted peanuts, pretzels, goldfish and snack mix. 

	Salsa Sampler
Crisp yellow, red and blue corn tortillas served with sour cream and five fresh salsas: salsa verde, spicy red salsa, chipotle salsa, pico de gallo, and black bean salsa.

	Market Fresh Fruit
The freshest fruits of the season are served with homemade yogurt dipping sauce.

	Kosher Style Hot Dogs
All beef hot dogs served with fresh buns and assorted condiments.

	Served with Assorted Cookies and Gourmet Brownies 
Freshly baked assorted cookies and gourmet brownies.

* Add carrot cake, Chocolate cake or New York Cheesecake to your package for $3.50 per person.

On The Rebound
Serves approximately 12 people for $294 

Includes all of the following items:
	Traditional Caesar Salad - Healthy Alternative
Crisp romaine lettuce with our traditional Caesar dressing, Parmesan cheese and croutons.

	Garden Fresh Vegetables - Healthy Alternative
Crisp, fresh seasonal vegetables served with ranch dressing.

	Market Fresh Fruit - Healthy Alternative
Our chef has selected the finest and freshest fruits of the season served with our homemade yogurt dipping sauce. 

	Basket of Garlic Parmesan Breadsticks
Breadsticks baked with garlic, Parmesan cheese and olive oil.

	Traditional Italian Lasagna
Layers of lasagna noodles with seasoned beef, ricotta cheese, Italian sausage, red plum tomatoes, mozzarella cheese, fresh garlic and herbs.

	Served with Specialty Cake of the Day

Rose Quarter Picnic
Serves approximately 12 people for $261 

Includes all of the following items:
	Rose Garden Pasta Salad
Penne pasta tossed with roasted vegetables, fresh herbs and a light cream dressing. 

	Deli Platter - Healthy Alternative
Premium sliced roast beef, breast of turkey, baked ham and salami with assorted cheeses, sliced tomatoes, onions, fresh bakery bread, dill pickles and condiments. 

	Traditional Caesar Salad - Healthy Alternative
Crisp romaine lettuce with our traditional Caesar dressing, Parmesan cheese and croutons.

	Garden Fresh Vegetables - Healthy Alternative
Crisp, fresh seasonal vegetable served with ranch dressing.

	Served with Assorted Cookies and Gourmet Brownies 
Freshly baked assorted cookies and gourmet brownies.

Dig My Dog
Serves approximately 12 people for $261 

Includes all of the following items:
	Salted Pretzels 

	Basket of Fresh Golden Popcorn

	Sausage Sampler
Chicken basil, smoked kielbasa and bratwurst.

	Kosher Hot Dogs
All beef hot dogs served with traditional condiments.

	Fresh Deep Fried Ranch Style Chips with dipping sauce 
Basket of natural ranch seasoned chips.

	Nachos Grande
Crisp yellow, red and blue corn tortilla chips served with a spicy nacho cheese sauce, southwest chili, salsa, sour cream & guacamole.

	Garden Fresh Vegetables - Healthy Alternative
Crisp, fresh seasonal vegetables served with ranch dressing.

	Served with Assorted Cookies and Gourmet Brownies 
Freshly baked assorted cookies and gourmet brownies.

* Add Carrot Cake, Chocolate Cake or New York Cheese Cake to your
Package for $3.50 per person 

Rose Quarter Bar-B-Que
Featuring Ribs from Tony Roma’s
Serves approximately 12 people for $330 

Includes all of the following items:
	Tony Roma’s Original Babyback Ribs ™

	Carolina Honey’s Babyback Ribs ™

	Southern-Style Coleslaw

	Rose Quarter Country-Style Potato Salad
Baby red potatoes tossed with celery, onions, eggs, Dijon mustard and mayonnaise.

	Fresh Deep Fried Ranch Style Chips with dipping sauce 
Basket of natural ranch seasoned chips.

	Rolls and Butter

	Served with Assorted Cookies and Gourmet Brownies
Freshly baked assorted cookies and gourmet brownies.

The Pizza Combo and Express Delivery
Serves approximately 12 people for $297 

Pizzas are delivered during the first quarter in traditional pizzeria style boxes.
	Pizza for 12 Includes Three Pizzas: One pepperoni pizza, one cheese pizza and one combination pizza.

	Pizza for 18 Includes Four Pizzas: One cheese pizza, two pepperoni and one combination pizza. 
All other items listed will be in Suite upon arrival.
	Rose Quarter Chicken Wing Sampler
Traditional buffalo wings seasoned just right. Served with bleu cheese dressing.

	Traditional Caesar Salad - Healthy Alternative
Crisp romaine lettuce with our traditional Caesar dressing, Parmesan cheese and croutons. 

	Basket of Garlic Parmesan Breadsticks
Breadsticks baked with garlic, Parmesan cheese and olive oil. 

	Barbecued or Sweet & Sour Meatballs
Ground beef seasoned lightly and tossed with your choice of sweet barbecue or oriental sweet and sour sauce.

	Served with Assorted Cookies and Gourmet Brownies
Freshly baked assorted cookies and gourmet brownies.

* Add Carrot Cake, Chocolate Cake or New York Cheese Cake to your
Package for $3.50 per person 

On The Court Package
Serves approximately 12 people for $219 or 18 people for $328.50

Pick one from each section to build your own package.
Cold Appetizer:
	Salsa Sampler
	Salted pretzels
	Lightly Salted Peanuts

Salads:
	Rose Garden Penne Pasta Salad
	Caesar Salad - Healthy Alternative
	Rose Quarter Country-Style Potato Salad

Hot Appetizer:
	Steakman Jack Chili
	Mini Mexican Burritos
	Southwestern Nacho Bar

Submarine Sandwich:
	The Natural
	Smoked Turkey Wraps with Pesto Mayonnaise -Healthy Alternative
	Hot Italian Grinder Sandwich 
	Vegetable Wraps - Healthy Alternative


Served with Assorted Cookies and Gourmet Brownies
Freshly baked assorted cookies and gourmet brownies.

* Add Carrot Cake, Chocolate Cake or New York Cheese Cake to your
Package for $3.50 per person 

Desserts & Sweets

Our Famous Dessert Cart- Our dessert carts feature an incredible assortment of homemade cakes, gourmet candies and bakery fresh dessert bars. We will begin to tour with our “sweets” at the beginning of the second quarter and look forward to tempting you with our dessert selections of the day.

And of course…edible Chocolate Liqueur Cups- The dessert cart is also stocked with chocolate cups filled with your choice of Bailey’s Irish Cream, Bailey’s Light, or Della Notte- the Black Sambuca and Godet Chocolate Liqueur.


Our Signature Desserts
Serves approximately 14 people.

	Carrot Cake- $56.75

	Chocolate Success Cake- $56.75

	New York-Style Cheesecake- $56.75


Sweet Spot Dessert Sampler 
Dessert assortments are served for a minimum of six people.
A delicious assortment of New York-Style Cheesecake, Gourmet Cookies, Double Fudge Brownies and Chocolate Success Cake. $54.25 for 6 people.

Gourmet Brownies 
Assorted combination of walnut with chocolate frosting, coconut fudge, deep Dutch and triple chocolate chunk brownies $30 per dozen 

Assorted Cookies
An assortment of Bavarian chocolate chip, oatmeal raisin and peanut butter cookies $24 per dozen.

Let Them Eat Cake!
We will provide personalized, decorated layer cakes for your next celebration: birthdays, anniversaries, graduations, etc. The cake and candles will be delivered to your Suite at a specified time. We would appreciate a notice of three working days for this service.

Bottled and Canned Beer Selections

Domestic Beers 
Henry Weinhard’s Private Reserve	4.25
Budweiser	4.25
Coors 4.25
Coors Light	4.25
Bud Light	4.25
Lite Beer From Miller	4.25

Premium Beers 
Bridgeport IPA	5.00
MacTarnahan’s Amber Ale	5.00
Full Sail Amber Ale	5.00
Michelob	5.00
Widmer Hefeweizen	5.00
Sierra Nevada	5.00
Rolling Rock	5.00
Deschutes Black Butte Porter	5.00

Import Beers 
Amstel Light	5.00
Heineken	5.00
Corona	5.00
Corona Light	5.00
Tecate	5.00
Dos Equis	5.00
Beck’s	5.00

Beer Alternatives
Smirnoff Ice	4.25
Mike’s Hard Lemonade 4.25
Mike’s Hard Cranberry	4.25
O’Douls Non-alcoholic Beer	4.25

Wine List
Sparkling Wines Bottle 
1	Freixenet Cordon ***** Brut, Spain	Split 9.00 21.00
Crisp green apple creamy
2	Domaine Ste. Michelle Brut, Washington 25.00 
Baked apples, clean smooth finish
3	Mumm Cuvee Napa Brut, California 38.00 
Floral with apple, pear, almond, elegant and well balanced
Slightly Sweet
4	Sutter Home White Zinfandel, California 21.00 
Fresh watermelon and strawberry flavors
5	Bridgeview Blue Moon Riesling, Oregon 23.00
Apples, apricot nectar and grapefruit with aromas of honey suckle
Pinot Gris
6	Erath Vineyards, Oregon 24.00 
Peach and pear fruit with hints of spice, tangerine and tropical fruits 
7	Duck Pond, Oregon 25.00
Ripe fruit flavors of peach, vanilla and lime
Chardonnay
8	Eugene Wine Cellars, Willamette Valley, Oregon 22.00 
Tropical fruits and a creamy texture dominate with a light oak finish 
9	Chateau Ste. Michelle, Columbia Valley, Washington 24.00 
Citrus and tropical fruit characters, vanillin oak and buttery 
10	Kendall Jackson Vintners Reserve, California 28.00
Pineapple citrus flavors balanced by vanilla and caramel overtones 
11	Beringer Winery, Napa, California 30.00 
Intense lemon, lime, citrus, vanilla, complex long finish 
12 Adelsheim Vineyards, Oregon 32.00 
Intense lemon, lime, citrus, vanilla, complex long finish 
Pinot Noir 
13	Siskiyou Vineyards, Oregon 24.00 
Cherry and strawberry flavors complimented by soft oak 
14	Erath Vineyards, Oregon 28.00 
Cherry, rose petals, citrus spice, juicy berry flavors, toasty oak, complex 

Specialty Reds
15	Rosemont Estate Shiraz, Australia 26.00 
Rich berry, cherry with a touch of vanilla, jammy silky lingering finish 
16	Penfolds Rawson’s Retreat Shiraz-Cabernet, Australia 24.00 
Silky jam-like raspberry fruit, spice, soft and well-integrated tannins finish 

Wine List (continued)

Merlot Bottle 
17	Hogue Cellars, Columbia Valley, Washington 24.00 
Blackberry, cherry and plum, it has a smooth, silky, elegant style
18	Columbia Crest Grand Estates, Washington 26.00 
Ripe berry and cherry fruit, velvety soft, supple texture, ripe rich finish

Cabernet Sauvignon 
19	Sterling Vintner’s Collection, California 26.00
Distinct aromas of ripe blackberry and pepper are followed by
subtle notes of light chocolate, mint and vanilla.
20	Chateau Ste. Michelle, Columbia Valley, Washington 28.00
Delicate jam, loganberry, plum and blueberry notes with integrated
Oak and aromas of honey, cinnamon and chocolate
21 Beaulieu Vineyards, Napa, California 34.00
Ripe cherry and anise on the nose, Cassis, dark cocoa, tobacco 
And minerals come through on the palate
22	Kendall Jackson Vintners Reserve, California 38.00 
Black Cherry and blackberry accented by subtle vanilla, spice and cedar

Alcohol Free
23	Sutter Home Fre‘ - split (CA) Split 9.00
Smooth, clean refreshing alcohol free beverage 

Par Bar Mini Bottle List

Premium Mini Bottles
Finlandia Vodka 5.00
Cuervo Gold Tequila 5.00
Beefeater Gin 5.00
Bacardi Rum 5.00
J&B Rare Scotch 5.00
Jim Beam 5.00
Seagram 7 5.00
Christian Bros. Brandy 5.00


Top Shelf Mini Bottles
Absolut Vodka 6.00
Stolichnaya Vodka 6.00
Seagram’s Crown Royal 6.00
Tangueray Gin 6.00
Bombay Sapphire Gin 6.00
Cutty Shark Scotch 6.00
Jack Daniel’s Black Label 6.00
McTarnahan’s Single Malt Scotch 6.00

Super Premium Mini Bottles
Glennfiddich Single Malt Scotch 7.00
Courvoisier VS 7.00


Non-Alcoholic Beverages

Soft Drinks
$1.75

	Coca-Cola Classic
	Diet Coke
	Sprite
	Diet Sprite
	Barq’s Root Beer
	Lipton Iced Tea
	Ginger Ale
	Minute Maid Orange Soda


Juices and Mixers
$2.25

	Snapple Juice
	Orange Juice
	Apple Juice
	Grapefruit Juice
	Tomato Juice
	Cranberry Juice Cocktail
	Tonic Water
	Club Soda


Bottled Water
$2.75

	Arrowhead Bottled Spring Water
	Perrier Sparkling Water


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

jesus h. sounds like the $100 can only feed a 8 year old-child with those prices!


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm bringing a couple of my kids and they already asked if they could "sneak" in some cookies or something.

At these prices, smuggling in stuff becomes much more cost-effective.

However, if we have at least five others commit to kick in, I'll put in $20 (and smuggle some stuff in for my kids).

Gramps...


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*well now we know how the blazers stay in buisness! MENU PRICES!!!!*

See you all there tomorrow....i will be the guy with the t-shirt that saids....the Kings kicked our *** and all i got was this damn t-shirt!


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

> See you all there tomorrow


Hmmm, not I. I'm not going until Saturday.

Gramps...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: well now we know how the blazers stay in buisness! MENU PRICES!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> See you all there tomorrow....i will be the guy with the t-shirt that saids....the Kings kicked our *** and all i got was this damn t-shirt!



That one is actually pretty funny. The meds must be kicking in.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GrandpaBlaze</b>!
> I'm bringing a couple of my kids and they already asked if they could "sneak" in some cookies or something.
> 
> At these prices, smuggling in stuff becomes much more cost-effective.
> ...


just do what I do..buy a 1 litre of pop at a local store for 1.05...and sneak it in your pockets.

I sure as hell ain't paying 4 bucks for the same thing.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> just do what I do..buy a 1 litre of pop at a local store for 1.05...and sneak it in your pockets.
> ...


This is true, Hap sat in front of me drinking a liter pop at the Golden State game. He kept flashing it like he was proud of it or something!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> This is true, Hap sat in front of me drinking a liter pop at the Golden State game. He kept flashing it like he was proud of it or something!


I flashed it once Howiediah...and it was only to get your attention, because you fell asleep...


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Back in the day we used to go to the medical store and get catheter bags, then fill them with booze. You should see the look on security's face when they pat you down:laugh:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Todd</b>!
> Back in the day we used to go to the medical store and get catheter bags, then fill them with booze. You should see the look on security's face when they pat you down:laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

This thread has been hi-jacked... love the stories but is anyone else interested in food???


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I flashed it once Howiediah...and it was only to get your attention, because you fell asleep...


Hmmm maybe I was dreaming about it during my nap in the third quarter!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> This thread has been hi-jacked... love the stories but is anyone else interested in food???


I am willing to throw money into the pot if need be, I have a some money that I was going to use for my daugthers college fund, but she is still not understanding long division so maybe we should look toward Kommunity Kollege, it work for me my first too years!  darn 4 month olds!!!!!!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I'll throw in a bit more money for food. I'll have to look at the menu closer though if you need to know our order beforehand.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Perhaps there should be a Blazer Bash Potluck before the game, if that's what food costs at the game.

I saw that Dr. Pepper at that Golden State game too Hap. I was thisclose to having you removed for it.

Nah, not really.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

holy crap that is expensive. 

that said, I'll chip in $25 toward the Damon Stoudamire Retirement Fund. 

I was thinking pizza, but at $300 for just three lousy pizzas, I'm not sure we're going to make it. 

somebody got an extra house they wouldn't mind mortgaging?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Dear lord... a hundred dollars a pizza?

Wow.

For clarity here: is this all food that would be delivered to the box we're going to be in?

Ed O.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

the popcorn, pretzel, potato chip and peanut plan may be the way to go. just some basic munchies to shove into the old cake hole, complimented by drinks ordered on a pay-as-you-go basis. the Hummus & Bruschetta Sampler sounds pretty nice too, serves 12, and costs only three times the price ($27) of what it ought to be.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Are people going to gather at Cucina Cucina prior to the game? If so there could be a tlong sighting.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Are people going to gather at Cucina Cucina prior to the game? If so there could be a tlong sighting.


I'll be there sometime around 4 or 4:30. Should I look for those glassy red eyes in the corner? 

(see attachement)


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll be there sometime around 4 or 4:30. Should I look for those glassy red eyes in the corner?
> ...


:laugh: 

Looks like I'm missing my front teeth as well! LOL!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

So, after all the humor.....

Are we pitching in for food during OR are we meeting early at Cucina Cucina OR both?

BTW - that food seems to cost WAY WAY WAY too much.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RedHot&Rolling</b>!
> So, after all the humor.....
> 
> Are we pitching in for food during OR are we meeting early at Cucina Cucina OR both?
> ...


I feel a little bad for Gym Rat. she's put together the whole deal once again, fronting loads of dough to make it all happen, and we can't give her the straight dope on something as simple as what we are going to eat. 

Gym Rat-
if you can arrange for simple snacks of peanuts/popcorn/etc, I'm still good for $25 or so. (a little more if you wind up getting stuck with a hefty bill.) but if you decide it isn't worth the additional hassle for you, I certainly wouldn't blame you. you've done a lot just to coordinate the whole thing. 

tW


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

anyway, I'll be at Cucina around 4 with my lovely wife once again. looking forward to seeing some of you. 

ted


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> anyway, I'll be at Cucina around 4 with my lovely wife once again. looking forward to seeing some of you.
> 
> ted


Remember, I'm not going Wank. You can look foward to seeing all of them.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> 
> I feel a little bad for Gym Rat. she's put together the whole deal once again, fronting loads of dough to make it all happen, and we can't give her the straight dope on something as simple as what we are going to eat.
> 
> ...


I am with tW 100% here. I'm willing to kick in $25 or so, and to help cover any dramatic overages so you don't need to, GR, but I'll be happy just go get a hot dog or two during the game, so if you decide not to do it I'm good.

As to when I'll be arriving: I need to keep my travel schedule secret because of recent threats to my person I've received recently as a result of my moderating activities.

Just kidding (about the secret part; not about the threats). I hope to be there at 5:00 or so.

Ed O.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Either we could - order some grub for the room and have a donation basket......

or 

Safely, leave us on our own to fend for food in long lines

(I don't really want to pay $25 for peanuts etc.)


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Isn't it $1.00 dog night tonight? That means that Ed O. could eat 25 dogs, of course he would have to pace himself, but I'd throw in money to see that!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

You guys may, or may not, know but Gym Rat won't be able to attend the Bash.  

We talked yesterday and due to travel concerns in the NE (snow - lots and lots of snow), she's having to head out to Italy a day early (to cover women's ice skating for ESPN).

Anyway, she basically said that any food will have to be on our own.

As well, she's effectively put me in charge of handling the box of Blazer swag and goodies. I'm supposed to look for, and hook-up with, Gramps at Cucina's to see what kind of games we can come up with to win said goodies (one of which I hear is a complete team signed b-ball.) However, if any of you guys have ideas for games, etc., I'm easy. Basically, I'm just the keeper of the prizes.

See y'all this evening!


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*SEE YOU ALL TONIGHT*

MIXUM WILL MAKE HIS DEBUT 

:upset:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

See you tonight Mixum

how did you make it ot of Bristol with the Northeasterner?


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*left early...wasnt snowing yet!*

see you tonight....just look for the guy wearing a t-shirt that saids.......The Blazers suck and all i got was this lousy t-shirt from John Nash!

Also when i got into the city i got pulled over by the portland police for having the number 30 on my lisence plate.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: left early...wasnt snowing yet!*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> see you tonight....just look for the guy wearing a t-shirt that saids.......The Blazers suck and all i got was this lousy t-shirt from John Nash!
> 
> Also when i got into the city i got pulled over by the portland police for having the number 30 on my lisence plate.


I'm going to be the first to call "BS" on this.

You never bought any tickets for one... and I really doubt you would have been posting all this time if you had been on the road driving to Portland.

Another attempt to get people worked up over nothing.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: left early...wasnt snowing yet!*



> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm going to be the first to call "BS" on this.
> ...


I bet Carlito shows up.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: left early...wasnt snowing yet!*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I bet Carlito shows up.


I'm beginning to think that neither mixum nor Carlito really exist.

They are just computer viruses.


----------

